# cda-9887 vs cda-9886



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone had a chance to compare these two based on sq alone with a cd? I'm torn between the features on the 87 but also like the idea of the usb on the 86. Read that the kca-620m doesnt work well at all with the cda-9887. Any opinion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

grumpy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to compare these two based on sq alone with a cd? I'm torn between the features on the 87 but also like the idea of the usb on the 86. Read that the kca-620m doesnt work well at all with the cda-9887. Any opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Which cord is the kca-620m?


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

The KCA-620m is the usb adapter that allows the CDA-9887 to take a USB device. Which will allow the song info from the device to display on the Alpine's screen and allow for control of the USB device. I haven't read anywhere that this USB adapter works well.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

That's what I thought it was for. All I can tell you is that the iPod cord works perfectly; it gives full speed control over the unit, and the display information comes up fine. 

I know that doesn't answer your question, but it's all I've got 

-Matt


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply, I did hear that the Alpine works very well with the Ipod. It's just I really didn't want to get an Ipod  I never owned one and heard that the software isn't the best to use.
What I was hoping to do and from what I read it is possible, is to use the 9886 with an external hard drive, like the ones you use for laptops. Plus i have a whole bunch of non Apple mp3 players.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

i know thsi isnt what you asked but i have a friend with a 9885 and another with the 9887 and you honestly cannot tell much if any difference in the 2 decks alone sq wise.


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

That is what I was looking for  Thanks! Besides the deck, are their setup somewhat similar?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

grumpy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I did hear that the Alpine works very well with the Ipod. It's just I really didn't want to get an Ipod  I never owned one and heard that the software isn't the best to use.
> What I was hoping to do and from what I read it is possible, is to use the 9886 with an external hard drive, like the ones you use for laptops. Plus i have a whole bunch of non Apple mp3 players.


It's the most intuitive MP3 player on the market IMO. Not sure who told you the software deal as Apple knows how to make intuitive software.


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

grumpy

People could easily get you and me mixed up.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

realize the 9885 has maybe bass and treble for eq, and the 9887 has a 7 band graphic or 5 band parametric eq, plus time delay, and the ability to do 3 way active.

i've looked over the manual for the 9886, and it seems to have the same features, as well as the ability to make use of imprint software. however, i haven't actually got to play with one to find out.


----------



## saucybmw540i (May 12, 2007)

apple's 1.3 firmware evidently fixed the ipod integration problem that happened with the 9886... I've got a behringer processor in the works so me thinks I'm gonna get the 9886, but only if I can get it for $75+ cheaper than the 9887.


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

I ended up buying the 9886 and I am very happy with it. The USB interface works great. Using a 2g flash drive at the moment but will going with a 16g one soon. I'll post how well it works as soon as I get it. Only thing I regret about the 9886 is that you can not change the color of the display.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

The USB connection supposedly gets a pure digital signal from the Ipod vs. using the "Full speed" cable getting analog...

All I know is, the track information (and album art) comes up immediately..


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Eskimo said:


> The USB connection supposedly gets a pure digital signal from the Ipod vs. using the "Full speed" cable getting analog...
> 
> All I know is, the track information (and album art) comes up immediately..


Not sure how that would work if it's going through the same KCE-422i adaptor as the 9887. It would logically make sense if it's just through USB, but with that same thing I doubt it.... 

In a couple years it will be exciting to see the evolution of iPod/USB integration in car audio I think. Who would have thought that we'd be at this point today even ya know?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I owned the 9886 before I purchased the 9887. From a cosmetic approach, the 9886 is slighlty more sleek in its look and does perform well. However, after seeing all the more features and capability of the 9887 that I do use, I must admit that should you really become absorbed in audio, you will want them. Just my 2 cents


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

The 9887 has 24-bit DACs right? Is it the same with the 9886?


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

dvsadvocate said:


> The 9887 has 24-bit DACs right? Is it the same with the 9886?



only the 9887 has burr brown DAC. Thats the main reason you go for the 9887. Though I personally cannot tell the difference anyway..


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

It was a tough choice picking between these two. If the 9887 has USB inputs I would have went with it in a heartbeat. The USB module that you can get for the 9887 is supposed to be horrible which sealed the deal for me. Hopefully the PXA-H100 for the 9886 will make up for the features on the 9887 minus the Burr-brown.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

your going to like the 9886 since your placing your emphasis on USB capability. It was actually a very nice unit, and very sleek


----------



## grumpy (Mar 18, 2008)

I love my 9886, been using it for about a week now. USB is the best thing since sliced bread  
Now I just have to wait for the PXA-H100 and eq kit


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I just installed my 9887 today and that sucker is freaking lovely! iPod sounds amazing, dang near CD quality sound (all my albums are ripped to Apple Lossless files), and my theory is that it is the same except the S/N ratio is a bit lower on the iPod than the CD transfer so it "seems" better sound quality when in fact it's a tad louder. 

It's quick to load everything, stays at a comfortably warm temperature using the internal amp, looks sleek in my dash, etc... I love the thing!

All in all, I'm sure that you'd be happy either way, so if USB is your thing go with that!


----------

